# Have question about oil effects to motor



## smrtas2780 (Feb 15, 2005)

Well i bout my car almost 1 1'2 yr ago and when i went to look at the car couldn't turn it on right away do to the motor needing oil, so the owner said he has oil(which was regular) and started to put oil in the motor, so then we started it. Loved the car plus got a good deal on it so i bought it, so since then i have bin using regular motor oil. but today i did some research on the car i bought through the user name from previous owner and found spec topic on my car and realized he was was running syntheic oil in it.....







.... *so question is- what kind of effects would happen to my motor with the switching of synthetic oil to regular oil without any internal changes?* Somebody please
ps. 93 obd1 digi VR6 SLC


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Have question about oil effects to motor (smrtas2780)*

If the engine requires synthetic because it would cause conventional oil to sludge, then you may have sludge in your engine. Similarly, if the engine requires oil with a certain spec which can only be met by synthetic, it may have increased wear or other problems if a non-spec oil (conventional or synthetic) is used.
If the engine is ok with conventional, then switching between conventional and synthetic should make little or no difference. Synthetic may be more suitable if you want to run extended oil change intervals (using oil analysis) or drive in greatly varying temperature conditions requiring a "wide" grade of oil like 5W-40 or 0W-40.


----------



## smrtas2780 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Have question about oil effects to motor (tjl)*

is the only way to tell if there slug, do i have to take off the valve cover or is there another way to find out?
it was told to me tht doing a change like tht 1 would have to do a basic rebuild on your bottom end, is this true?


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

You can switch from synthetic oil back to convention oil whenever you please no ill effects. It would be nice if you would tell us what car you are talking about but none of the cars in your signature have ever required synthetic oil or ever had oil sludging problems with proper oil changes.


----------



## smrtas2780 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*

it's 93 corrado slc and no, i haven't noticed no sludge when changing oil.
so is it bull about changing the internals on the block?


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Complete BS. Every synthetic oil website will tell you that you can switch back and forth between synthetic and conventional. Many newer cars, including VW, do require synthetic oil, but that came way after 1993.


----------



## smrtas2780 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*

thanx alot rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i was worried something could go wrong


----------

